
Dropbox handler on Amiga [video] - erickhill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy6lFjQFg-I&feature=youtu.be
======
jeena
The funniest thing is that he uses a fetish s/video/demo with half-naked
bondage women in it to demonstrate running a program directly from dropbox.

~~~
djsumdog
It had a file_id.diz file in the directory. I'm thinking this is a legit 1990s
Amiga program downloaded from some dodgy BBS.

~~~
jeena
Yeah sorry now that read what I wrote I get how it is perceived. Forget the
word "video" in my comment and replace it with "demo"

------
majcherek128
Cool. Now do a port of the latest OpenSSL to A500, and find a way to get good
randomness. That would be something :P

------
mark_sz
This is pretty cool!

